# Naughty dog ??



## beccy (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi 

I am after abit of advice as my dog has started being really naughty.

She is a 9 month old chocolate lab called Macie and is normally really well behaved but for the last couple of weeks has started playing up. She has started chewing everything she can get her teeth on and pulling the washing off the line, she doesn't do it when i am around but the very second my back is turned its like she's on a mission to destroy everything in sight, she is also fully house trained but i got up this morning to her bed covered in pee! 

Any advice or suggestions would be gratefully accepted.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

beccy said:


> Hi
> 
> I am after abit of advice as my dog has started being really naughty.
> 
> ...


You have a teenager 

Only advice I have is start from scratch, all the training you have already done! Not that useful, and hard work, but consistancy is the way forward - she is just testing the boundries like any teenager!

Also, make sure she has plenty of ways to cure boredom, decent walks, kongs etc


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi , i think maybe as your dog is 9 months old she may now have reached her "teenager" stage, or as i like to call it "the asbo stage", i know it wont make things easier but it does pass, cant say when as all dogs are different.
If she is weeing could it be possible she has a bladder infection? best to keep an eye to see if she is weeing alot more than usual,
Do you take her to training classes ? if not this may help to take her mind off her antics also i have found that obediance training is a great time to have 1-1 time with my dog, and to meet others whose dog more than likely are going through the same stage as your dog.
Good luck ,hope its "just a phase"


----------



## beccy (Aug 9, 2012)

oh dear i think you might be right, back to square one it is then, we go out for an hour everyday but might have to try and step this up to twice a day, i cant imagine that she could be bored as i play with her as much as i can and spend endless hours teaching her new tricks lol

Thank you for the advice


----------



## beccy (Aug 9, 2012)

hazel pritchard said:


> Hi , i think maybe as your dog is 9 months old she may now have reached her "teenager" stage, or as i like to call it "the asbo stage", i know it wont make things easier but it does pass, cant say when as all dogs are different.
> If she is weeing could it be possible she has a bladder infection? best to keep an eye to see if she is weeing alot more than usual,
> Do you take her to training classes ? if not this may help to take her mind off her antics also i have found that obediance training is a great time to have 1-1 time with my dog, and to meet others whose dog more than likely are going through the same stage as your dog.
> Good luck ,hope its "just a phase"


Thankyou, i will keep an eye on how much she is peeing, i have thought about training classes as do want her to compete in the future but she still gets over excited when meeting new people and animals and i dont want her to ruin everyone elses class by just wanting to play and not paying attention to anything she is being taught.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Another thought, is she spayed? If not then could she be coming into season? I've heard their behaviour can change at that time.

The teenage stage can be horrendous with some dogs, my collie was the stuff nightmares are made from. It doesn't last forever although it sometimes feels like it. Consistency and keeping up the training are the main things, even if you only work on maintaining the basics.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

beccy said:


> oh dear i think you might be right, back to square one it is then, we go out for an hour everyday but might have to try and step this up to twice a day, i cant imagine that she could be bored as i play with her as much as i can and spend endless hours teaching her new tricks lol
> 
> Thank you for the advice


We went through a bit of a teenage phase with Poppy and she seemed to forget a lot, especially recall .

Another thought is that she may be bored. Pups have lots of energy and need things to do. There are two choc lab pups very near me (they're actually from the same litter but have different owners), one is very calm and the other is manic. Both of them get a lot more time out than an hour a day though. Their first outing is playing together on the beach which wears them both out. Then they get maybe a couple of short walks for toilet purposes, plus another "proper" walk.

If you can find time to take her out more than once, maybe not even for an hour at a time, split the time up over two or three outings.

Have you got something you can swap for whatever she is chewing, maybe a stag bar or other type of chew. Distract her from something you don't want her to have and give her something tasty instead. You can get stag bars from lots of places online now and I'm sure someone on here said [email protected] had them.


----------

